# Agent+Landlord deduct security deposit where item not in signed off handover document



## Chukanapri (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Folk,

Thank you so much for reading this post.

I am very frustrate and don't know how to react. Here is the story:
1. The unit handover is on 11-Dec-2016 at 6pm. The document signed off with only one item "Curtain" pending and need to install by 12-Dec-2016 at 6pm
2. By 12-Dec-2016 at 5:45pm the "Curtain" has been installed
3. 8 days later, agent reported that the toilet door knob is spoils (this item not in signed off handover document) and need to get a contractor to replace. I'm very SURE that the door is working fine. I'm trying to show the agent how it work, but they refused my proposal and still deduct security deposit.

Can you please suggest:
a. Is it legal that agent/landlord deduct security deposit where item wasn't in signed off handover document?
b. Can you suggest if I can take legal action to against this issue?

Thank you in advance

Rgds,
Chukanapri


----------



## Chukanapri (Dec 21, 2016)

Any suggestion please?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Chukanapri said:


> Hi Folk,
> 
> Thank you so much for reading this post.
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

The Singapore page is sometimes kind of quite. Especially now during the Christmas season the entire site takes a slowdown. Hopefully you will get the needed information before too long.


Regards
Nephi


----------



## Chukanapri (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you Nephi...I will wait for sometime then


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Chukanapri said:


> a. Is it legal that agent/landlord deduct security deposit where item wasn't in signed off handover document?
> b. Can you suggest if I can take legal action to against this issue?


a. It is not legal.
b. Yes you can: Try the Small Claims Tribunal.


----------

